# Mini Guide For INFJ & How You Can Win An INFJ's Heart



## bronzelady (Mar 11, 2012)

I noticed I am categorized as 'Stranger' on my profile (Lol). I actually like that and I hope it stays that way  Anyway, I thought I should register on PC to write about my understanding on different temperaments after studying about it for years. 
*
Mini Guide To INFJ (1) *

* We seek the beauty of creating an authentic personal connection *

Hmm, why is it this is so important to INFJ? Well you can't hand-pick and choose who remains honest after a personal encounter. So this is a journey for us INFJs, and the experience behind this journey is what our heart seeks for. The rich lessons and morals undertaken each quest feeds our intuitions. Our heart races after we create a connection successfully built with anyone. This isn't a connection that is built because the other party feels obliged to carry on. Don't try to fool us, we can sharply catch onto this. It's mutual and special. Each connection we build is considered unique as we value other peoples' efforts. It's a connection that we expect to sprout for years after we authorize you to step in our shells. 

It's not difficult to build one with an INFJ just because we are introverts, don't be fooled by this myth. INFJs are natural mentors, and counselors who are capable of comprehending other people's feelings before observing their own perceptions. Compared to most temperaments they are very accepting of others as mentors pay attention to one objective;that is, to bring the best quality of others when he/she is jammed in a rut. So if you reach out to us, we will reach out to you. An open door, and an opportunity is waiting right at your hands. Maintaining a harmonious relationship is what we thrive for as we aim to please both parties. 
*
Here's the catch though:*

Sometimes you have to jump through a few dimensions to step into our inner world lol. If you're not sensitive to conflict, then the doors will closed and a 'special' connection is very unlikely to be formed. Thus, we will lose initial interest in establishing a personal connection with you.The outside world isn't a really concern to us unless the events impact peoples' lives. We mostly enjoy topics that benefits the well-being of others. At times we are just misunderstood for being shy, but that's a shield we create unintentionally to protect ourselves. After all, not everyone is out there to build a special connection with you that will carry on forever. *It's not that we don't want to know you. The question that concerns us is that, do you*really* want to get to know us?*


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

so true!! we try to be kind to people in general but when it comes to establishing relationships, we want a deep and real connection...it seems like it is either _all, _or _nothing at all_.


----------

